# My personal trade test result



## DianeH (Mar 2, 2006)

Just back from Mexico and I was was checking Mazatlan for the timeframe Feb 1 to 28 2007.  The first list is with my post-black Sunday deposit.  Even though there is only 2 resorts missing, this is my first indication that my weeks traded differently.  Thought I would share with you my findings.



Resort Name Resort ID Location Max Occ Check-in Date Range 
Mayan Sea Garden Mazatlan 
  6/4  02/02/2007 - 02/25/2007 
Hotel Granada El Cid at Mazatlan 
 6/2  02/03/2007 - 02/24/2007 
El Moro Tower El Cid at Mazatlan 
 6/4  02/26/2007 - 02/26/2007 
Luna Palace 
  6/2  02/05/2007 - 02/12/2007 
 Against the following deposit. 

00031 DURBAN SANDS 1895 07/28/2007 4 / 2 1104  



Resort Name Resort ID Location Max Occ Check-in Date Range 
Mayan Sea Garden Mazatlan 
  6/4  02/02/2007 - 02/25/2007 
Hotel Granada El Cid at Mazatlan 
 6/2  02/03/2007 - 02/24/2007 
Mardesol Beach Club 
 4/2  02/10/2007 - 02/17/2007 
El Moro Tower El Cid at Mazatlan 
  6/4  02/26/2007 - 02/26/2007 
Luna Palace 
  6/2  02/05/2007 - 02/12/2007 
Balboa Towers 
  4/2  02/03/2007 - 02/03/2007 


Against the following deposit. 


Control Number: Resort Name: Resort ID: Check-in Date: Max Occ/Privacy: Unit Number: 
00026 DURBAN SANDS 1895 07/29/2006 4 / 2 1104


----------



## itchyfeet (Mar 2, 2006)

I share your misery--I just deposited a Sudwala, which is not trading well at all.  I'm strongly considering withdrawing it & depositing with Dial an Exchange!


----------



## magiroux (Mar 4, 2006)

I deposited two Sudwalas after Black Sunday. Besides Orlando, which they seem to be just OK, they seem to be worthless, IMHO


----------



## Aldo (Mar 5, 2006)

It isn't the Sudwala's which are worthless, it's RCI which is worthless.

I had an RCI VC tell me my peak Sudwala week had sat ununsed, that nobody wanted it....this wasn't true.

What is happening is that RCI is renting out to the general public so many desirable weeks that they have to "punish" week owners to make it up.

And we are ones.


----------



## SteveH (Mar 17, 2006)

*send RCI the right message*

I'm really tired of playing the 'guess what my trading power will be this year' game.  I've withdrawn my peak week 2 and will deposit it with DAE.  I'm happy with the few exchanges I've made with them and their customer service is far superior to RCI's condescending approach.  When I call RCI I actually find myself acting extra nice so I don't get scolded - this is ridiculous.  
Steve


----------



## Eric in McLean (Mar 23, 2006)

0941 Mazatlan, SIN, MEXICO  6/6  02/04/2007 - 02/11/2007 
Mayan Sea Garden Mazatlan 

1009 Mazatlan, SIN, MEXICO  6/4  02/02/2007 - 02/25/2007 
Costa de Oro Beach Club 

1119 Mazatlan, SIN, MEXICO  6/2  02/10/2007 - 02/24/2007 
Villas La Alhambra El Cid 

1253 Mazatlan, SIN, MEXICO  6/6  02/03/2007 - 02/03/2007 
El Moro Tower El Cid at Mazatlan 


Against the following deposit. 


00011 Bushman's Nek Berg and Trout Resort


----------



## History Horn (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm finding the opposite is true for my SA resort.  I've found that it is trading suprisingly well compared to what I was used to in prior years.

I bought a 2BR Gold Crown Red in SA, and was disappointed early on when a trade test revealed that White Studios were trading as well or better.  That trend seems to have reversed a little.


----------

